# I win! Hail the Bavarian Princess!



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*We have small Detroit iron (Bravada, that*

we picked up for a song a few years ago capitalizing on nearly $6k in GM rebates) now, and it's not the same. It's tough for her to climb back to the second row and squeeze between those two baby seats in order to give one of them a bottle as I'm hurtling south on I-95 at 100mph....

Things would be so much easier in an MV.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*pretty much the same here*

(methinks you're thinking of the Triangle in NC--they got blanketed with 6-8" of the white stuff and expect to get a coupla' more before it's all over).

Where's our snow day?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: pretty much the same here*



hts said:


> *(methinks you're thinking of the Triangle in NC--they got blanketed with 6-8" of the white stuff and expect to get a coupla' more before it's all over).
> 
> Where's our snow day?
> 
> *


I have a client who moved to Chapel Hill from Milw. and I've been kidding him...thought maybe you got some stuff in VA.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Not yet, but we might (who knows)*

How does he like CH?


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Great. He lives in CH 'proper'?*

The reason I ask is that there's only one golf course in CH proper (CH Country Club). There are several outside of CH, but those residents like to use the CH address, (even though they're not officially/legally CH residents). The one that comes to mind is Governors Club (http://www.governorsclub.com/), although I forget the other one. Both beautiful communities, but unfortunately neither one is part of the (nationally-acclaimed) CH school district, so we discarded them both early on in our process.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Will this thread never end??!?!??!*


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Will this thread never end??!?!??!*



atyclb said:


> *       *


Not if we keep blindly piling on like this


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: pretty much the same here*



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> I have a client who moved to Chapel Hill from Milw. and I've been kidding him...thought maybe you got some stuff in VA. *


Man I wish it would snow! Spent 10 years in Colorado mtns. where it was white on the ground at least 8 mos a year. VA is like living in no-mans land. It's not warm enough, it get's too cold, but doesn't snow.

The house I bought came w/ a snow blower. After all these years I've got winter power tools!!! And I can't even use em yet.

SNOW SNOW SNOW


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

My brother lives in Boulder -- he absolutely loves it -- especially with the snow coming and going.

I'm in Atlanta and had 4'' on the ground this morning -- supposed to melt off tomorrow. Gotta love the DSC on the car -- it was working perfectly on the way in this morning - came on a couple of times!


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Boulder isn't the mtns. It's the foothills. And great weather because of it. I lived in Breckenridge. Altitude 9603 ft. above sea level. When it snows in October, it melts sometime during May or June.

Saw many bimmers in the mountains. All of them were xi's. I had considered one a few years back, but they weren't making them at the time.

4WD truck or SUV is the only way to travel in CO.

SNOW SNOW SNOW


----------



## Ausgang (Jan 4, 2002)

*That view is care of Othmar Ammann*

Hey Fuse!

Happy New Year.

Was wondering how you've been. Your ears were probably ringing a few weeks back when Gilbert and I got together in midtown for dinner one night. We were wondering how you've been.

You can thank Othmar Ammann for that view you are enjoying from the G.W. Bridge during your 'Mini-Van' days. He was the Engineer for the project, and back in those days there was considerable resistance he had to overcome to use a design that permits passengers in vehicles to appreciate that view from a 3,500 ft main span. (Remember, that was 1931) Incidentally, the lower roadway is (tongue-in-cheek) refered to as the 'Martha Washington', as it was added later.

Back to the present, if you look down from your lofty tower in Times Square and happen to see a familiar looking 'oldster' in an American Bridge hardhat down in the hole ----- that could be me. Our latest TS project is 300 Madison Avenue.

Glad to see your missionary work with the wife has been going so well.

-Aus


----------



## fuselier (Dec 23, 2001)

Ausie, baby, you you doin'?

300 Madison Ave. isn't TImes Square. What in the bejesus are you talking about?

What cross street is 300 Mad?

I'm at 53rd and Park.

Back in the Princess the last couple of days. Much better. Although I don't realy mind the van much. One just has to put oneself in the frame of mind that the present drive will be a cushy, relaxed affair, not a performance binge.

For cruising in leg-stretching, roomy comfort, it's not half bad....


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

*Mad & 42nd*

There a building going up at Mad & 42nd.  I bet that's where he is.


----------



## Ausgang (Jan 4, 2002)

Mike's right. About once a week you can find me in that big hole on 42nd street. I didn't realize big-daddy Fuse was cruising Park Avenue these days. I thought he was roughing it with the rest of us.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Fuse I know how you feel !!!*

Today I had to go home and give the bimmer to the wife because her Odyssey died 

It ends up the battery went dead because my kids left 2 map lights on all night.

I didn't want to leave her with the Odyssey in case she had another problem so we did a switch of cars.

I am getting a little tired of a minivan (thouhg it is a very good driviing one) and if it wasn't for the fact that shes love her Odyssey, I would trade it in tomorrow for an Acura TL

Oh well . . . I guess maybe next year !!


----------

